# Your Samsung TV may be hacked and used to watch YOU



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Scary Stuff:

Did your Samsung Smart TV just switch channel?

Don't blame the dog for stepping on the remote control - there's a remote possibility it could be hackers who've hijacked your smart TV.

Researchers with Malta-based security consultancy and bug seller ReVuln have found a vulnerability in an unspecified model of a Samsung LED 3D TV that they exploited to get root access to the TV and any attached USB drives.
.....

http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/201...Feed:+nakedsecurity+(Naked+Security+-+Sophos)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Where do they hide the spycam?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

I knew I read this earlier, just had to look for it again.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=211036

Read post#25

Made my skin crawl...

Seems like sammy's aren't the only problem, likely more have this "feature" than people realize.


----------



## Sanderson K. (Jan 4, 2013)

It seems like several companies want the future of TV to include cameras for targeted advertising. The worst offender being MS IMO.


----------



## Sanderson K. (Jan 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Where do they hide the spycam?


The TV comes with the cameras built in, and I think it was apple that recently patented the ability to hide the camera behind the screen.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Could you be arrested for watching TV in the nude?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yosoyellobo said:


> Could you be arrested for watching TV in the nude?


funny, 
but if you having sex with your wife at front of the TV it could be qualified as public offense


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

P Smith said:


> funny,
> but if you having sex with your wife at front of the TV it could be qualified as public offense


I don't know if they would call it that I haven't seen your wife.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

who watches tv while having sex? It can't be that boring,:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, there are some crazy sat watchers out there


----------

